# Steuerung eines Schrittmotors über KL2531



## Darkghost (24 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema SPS Programmierung ist recht neu für mich. Durch Tutorials habe ich es geschafft mit der CX9020 mal einen Eingang gelesen und einen Ausgang gesetzt. Jedoch in komplexere Themen finde ich einfach keinen Einstieg. 
U.a. würde ich mit der SPS (CX9020) gern einen Schrittmotor (http://www.mechapro.de/pdf/KH56QM2.pdf) steuern.

Den Schrittmotor kann ich über eine Endstufe (http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schrittm...tufe::221.html) und einem Arduino schon steuern.


- Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Adern des Schrittmotors ich wo an der KL2531 anschließen muss? Kabelbezeichnung unter http://www.mechapro.de/pdf/KH56QM2.pdf
- Hat jemand ein kleines Beispiel TwinCat Projekt zur Steuerung eines Schrittmotors, an dem ich mich entlanghangeln kann?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mich jemand bei dem Thema unterstützen könnte.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## hipparbuah (17 März 2017)

Probiers mal unter https://infosys.beckhoff.de/

Dann Feldbuskomponenten > Busklemmen > KL2531, KL2541 - Schrittmotorenklemme > Montage und Verdrahtung > KL2531 - Anschluss

Dort findest du auch weitere Informationen bezüglich deiner Klemme.


----------



## Darkghost (18 März 2017)

Hallo,

da hab ich schon geschaut. Schau da eigentlich immer zu erst.
Gefunden habe ich für den Anschluss die Seite (https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index....tml/bt_kl2531_appl.htm&id=2609647574170233516)


Nur passen die Bezeichnungen des Motors nicht mit der Klemme überein.


Meine Vermutung wäre:
Rot (Kabel Schrittmotor) an A1 (KL2531)
Blau (5) an A2
Gelb (7) an B1
Weiß (9) an B2

Ist das richtig?

Aber das noch undurchsichtigere für jemand der noch nicht mit Schreiben und Lesen von Registern gearbeitet hat ist die Konfiguration und evtl. das Steuern des Schrittmotors.

Unter Schrittmotoransteuerung mit der Klemme  KL2531 TwinCat wird dies schon ansatzweise besprochen aber ich hab keine Idee wie ich das umsetzen muss.
Man kann dazu wohl den ReadWriteTerminalReg verwenden leider gibt es dazu kein Beispiel, welches für jemanden Nachvollziehbar ist, der so was noch nicht gemacht hat.

An dem Baustein wird vermutlich 
Control Ausgang (Klemme) mit CTRL (Baustein) 
Status Eingang mit STATE
verbunden.

Dann muss noch 
DATAIN: Terminal channel data input word
DATAOUT: Terminal channel data output word
des Bausteins verbunden werden.
Nur mit welchen Variablen der Klemme?

Dann sind da noch:
REGNO: Number of the register that is to be written to or read.
READ: A rising edge at this input activates the block, and the current register value is read. If successful, theregister value is available in the output variable CURREGVALUE.
WRITE: A rising edge at this input activates the block, and the value in the input variable NEWREGVALUE iswritten into the register REGNO. After this, the current value of the register is read, and, if successful, ismade available in the output variable CURREGVALUE

Bei den 3 Eingängen des Bausteins weiss ich nur das REGNO das Register angebe und dann Wirte oder Read dann entweder das Register schreiben oder lesen kann.
Mit NEWREGVALUE kann ich dann den neuen Wert ins Regsiter schreiben.

Hier stehen dann die Register, die ich Schreiben/Lesen kann. -> https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/kl2531_kl2541/html/bt_kl2531_appl.htm&id=2609647574170233516
So die Theorie und was ich herausbekommen habe aber welches Register muss ich jetzt wie Schrieben oder Lesen, damit ich mit dem Schrittmotor Position X anfahren kann, hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen.

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand hier meine Wissenslücken schließen könnte.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ostermann (20 März 2017)

Hallo,

ob die Klemmen jetzt A und /A heißen oder A1 und A2, gemeint ist das Gleiche. Die o.g. Beschaltung ist für den Motor richtig.

Ich habe die Beckhoff-Motorklemmen immer nur mit den NC-PTP Funktionen genutzt. Die Verlinkung der einzelnen Variablen passiert da automatisch, wenn man eine NC-Achse mit einem Antrieb verknüpft. Wie bei "händischer" Ansteuerung aus dem SPS-Programm heraus aussieht müsste ich mir selbst erst ansehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Darkghost (25 März 2017)

Hallo,

Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Ich hab zufällig eine SPS mit  Twin CAT NC PTP. Ist das "einfacher" zu programmieren als eine händische Ansteuerung?
Haben Sie ein Beispielprojekt welches Sie mir evtl. zu Verfügung stellen können?

Grüße
Stefan


----------

